
Show HN: Inoffice - Voice chat to encourage small talks for remote teams - valehelle
https://www.inoffice.chat
======
valehelle
Hi fellow HN,

Since the pandemic my company allow us to work remotely. Although it’s nice
but it can get lonely and I miss some of the office chit chat. Most of the
remote software solution only focus on business meeting. So after a 2 day hack
I created a website to focus on the “water cooler” talks. You can try it here
[https://www.inoffice.chat](https://www.inoffice.chat)

There are some things that make it different from other solutions. One of it
is that it is voice only. The reason for this is because I believe voice is
less intrusive than video and not everyone is on their best looks when working
remotely. There is also no calling concept, you can just click a button and
voice chat instantly.

I hope you guys give it a try. For now there is only 1 office to try. If you
have any question or would like to setup your own office with your colleague
you can reach me at hazmi[at]inoffice.chat

For those who are interested my stack it's built on Elixir(Pheonix LiveView)

Thanks!

